# Walmart Dragonfly Moorea Kayak @ $224!!!



## Surf_Pier_Guy

I plan on using it on small, calm lakes. Does anyone own one? At @ $224 it seems to be a great beginner Kayak!!!! The shape and size is just right. I know some may say save $$$ and get the bigger, proven ones out there. I can see my tying this baby to the top of my SUV and catching tons of fish on it. 

What do you'all think? Thank you

Sam


----------



## JAM

*You tend to get what you pay for*

I know you said calm lake but my life is worth more than 200 bucks.... Some of these guys on here their paddle cost that so, I would save the money for a good used one.. round 500 or so... JAM


----------



## redgrappler

Respectfully, I would agree. I bought one from Sports Authority when I first started out...I think it was a Pelican Tandem. To me, it didn't track well, water kept going into the hull (alot), and it was heavy as a tank...and easy to tip.


----------



## Surf_Pier_Guy

WOW!!  I never thought about that!!! I use all top-of-the line gear while I go cheap on my own safety and comfort? I can see it know now, after seeing the kayak of my dream paddles pass me on the lakes I would want something else, YIKES!!! 

I'll get the more popular, mainstream and proven yaks out there. Thanks guys!

Sam


----------



## matt anderson

You get what you pay for, I learned that the hard way

Like Jam siad get one for $500


----------



## fishinfanatic

I wouldn't get a mainstream, I use one once and it felt like death. The thing wanted to tip over even if i wasnt moving. Don't forget ebay and craigslist. You might find a nice one used thats alot better then that thing. Wilderness Systems, Ocean Kayak, Native are all good yak makes.


----------



## wizardude

Actually, for what you want it for, I see nothing wrong with it. The paddle, looks a little iffy, but that's just me looking for flaws. The ratings are "great" on it, seems the seat back is comfortable from reviews, and being a surfer, looks fun for the waves....  I picked up a 10' SOT/end of the season yard sale, for the same style fishing, and Smallmouth above the Fall line, about the same price. I thought, why invest a bunch in something, I may use a couple times a year? Lightweight/one person carry, scoot around the lake edges, run the river, even at the beach..... a PFD, a crate, and a couple of 710's, and I'm out past the breakers, same place I used to sit on a 7' surfboard, and fishermen paid a six pack to run baits out, lol  

_Go for it_, if you hate it, or love it and want a big one, it'll sell to someone cheap, or just use it 'till it dies opcorn:

Good Luck, and have fun, just be safe!


----------

